# Greetings from Slovenia



## Hasek (May 25, 2007)

Hi all! Currently I have Mantis religiosa and Phylocrania Paradoxa. Hope to get some more species from you guys!


----------



## robo mantis (May 25, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (May 25, 2007)

Welcome! I recommend the orchid mantises. Everybody loves them.


----------



## Hasek (May 25, 2007)

Thank you!

My eyes are courently set on Creobroter elongata. Hope to get an ooth from Isis :wink:


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 25, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 25, 2007)

Hi Slovenia from Ohio, how is the weather there? I am looking to raise the ghost.


----------



## Ian (May 25, 2007)

Hey Hasek, welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2007)

Welcome


----------

